# Puff Pastry Tips?



## masteraznchefjr (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I really suck at making puff pastry. It never turns out flaky and ends up like, I dunno ... similar to a tart. 

I use equal parts of flour and butter by weight, but for water and salt quantity, I can never get it right. 

For my recipe.
I use 250g water and butter and it calls for 1/2 cup of water and 1 teaspoon of salt. Somehow this isn't working and I do not want to waste anymore flour and butter from constantly trying to experiment. 

Thanks !


----------



## kadesma (Feb 18, 2010)

masteraznchefjr said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I really suck at making puff pastry. It never turns out flaky and ends up like, I dunno ... similar to a tart.
> 
> ...


Puff pastry is difficult to make. I purchase mine at the grocery store and it works just fine. Give it a try and see how you like it. It will be in the freezer case.
kadesma


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 18, 2010)

I have made puff pastry quite a few times, but no more. I let DuFour do it for me!  They use real butter, and the pastry is great quality.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 18, 2010)

I've had luck with this recipe...it's not a one day fix, takes at the very least overnight!  Homemade Puff Pastry from Scratch Recipe


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow, you make your own puff pastry, wow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 18, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> Wow, you make your own puff pastry, wow.


 
Only for special occasions.  I make my own croissants, too.  Usually only when the star of the meal is puff pastry or croissant...otherwise I buy it already made.  I got spoiled when I worked in the bakery and DH is a retired baker, he just doesn't know how to bake for household use.  I once got home and he had made 24 loaves of bread...I only have 6 loaf pans, there was bread everywhere!  And he was pulling out what was left of his hair!


----------



## wanna be (Feb 18, 2010)

[. I once got home and he had made 24 loaves of bread...I only have 6 loaf pans, there was bread everywhere! And he was pulling out what was left of his hair![/QUOTE] That was awesome!!I love cooking big too but that takes the cake.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 18, 2010)

wanna be said:


> That was awesome!!I love cooking big too but that takes the cake.


 
He thought he had cut his recipe (144 loaves) down to a two loaf size. Since then I've handled all the homebaking chores.


----------

